# Cảm ơn Ovix đã giúp bé nhà mình hết viêm tai giữa



## Ovixbaby (23/3/21)

Tháng 9 bé nhà t bị tai giữa ứ mủ trích 1 lần. Khỏi đc 2 tuần con tái lại . 1 tháng ròng rã kháng sinh đi từ nhi trung ương sang tai mũi họng trung ương. Toàn bác sĩ có tiếng ai mách cũng đi . Uống kết hợp 2 loại kháng sinh con không hề đỡ. Lúc đó t lo lắng không biết làm thế nào tìm hiểu khắp nơi .





Con uống mãi kháng sinh thế này không ổn . Bác sĩ bảo uống thuốc con không đỡ thế này trích tai và đặt ống thông khí thôi . Lần trước trích xong con đau con khóc cả đêm mình rất xót ruột. Được 1 chị bạn mách đến bác sĩ Vũ Anh Khoa chị bảo con nhà chị từng thế may mắn gặp bác không bị trích . Thôi có bệnh vái tứ phương đưa con đến gặp bác . Bác bảo do VA chữa VA thì tai khỏi được. Đừng trích tai con mà hỏng . Về uống thuốc thôi .





Cùng lúc đoa mình biết đến Ovix . Mình tìm hiểu và mua cho con . Lúc mua về hơi hoang mang còn ib Sau khi nc với anh và mình đc bs Khoa tư vấn thì mình đã quyết tâm dùng thuốc của bác Khoa . Và kết hợp nhỏ tai xịt mũi Ovix.

Sau 1 tuần khám lại bác sĩ chúc mừng đỡ 90% rồi hơi nề đỏ tí thôi . Bác k cho dùng thuốc nữa về tiếp tục nhỏ tai và xịt mũi Ovix . Và kết quả sau 2 tuần dùng bé nhà mình đã khỏi tai ạ






Mình cảm ơn bác sĩ và Ovix nhiều lắm . May mắn mình đã quyết tâm dùng cho con. Bé nhà mình do VA bị tai bác bảo càng giữ được mũi họng tránh VA được thì mới không bị tai hạn chế được tái phát . Còn k ai dám khẳng định viên tai giữa không tái lại

OVIX xịt mũi họng tai, hỗ trợ kháng viêm tai, mũi, họng cho trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ

Facebook: Đăng nhập Facebook


----------



## mattroibecon (25/3/21)

nhiều loaijq áu các mẹ nhỉ


----------



## Linh Trang (25/3/21)

Tai mũi họng liên quan đến nhau, nên ko cẩn thận dễ bị viêm tai lắm


----------

